# 150lb semi-weakling looking for results



## stevivor (Oct 12, 2004)

Hey,

My name's Steve and I've been at my gym for a year and a half, and while I've had some small gains, I think one of the gym guys said it best when he said, "A year and a half? You should have arms like tree trunks by now!"

Whoo. Anyways, I've got a fast metabolism which may be hampering my goal of building muscle mass. I train three times a week, T/Th/Sat and also do pilates (more for the mind than the six pack) once or twice a week.

I don't do any cardio at the moment, as the people at my gym said it would hamper my progress, but as a result I feel like a lazy-ass. I wouldn't mind some cardio incorporated into my program, hopefully without getting in the way of my ultimate goal.

My training consists of everything in a session, so that means I do two-three excercises each for legs, back, chest, shoulders, biceps and triceps. I was doing the 10-15 rep thing but have recently moved to more weight and 4 sets of 4-6reps.

I'm looking for good tips on training and diet, to really see some results, especially (maybe as most would say) in the chest, arm, and back area.

My stats are as follows:

Age: 22
Weight: 150lbs
Height: 5'10"

So hi! I'm eager to learn and happy to try some new techniques out.


----------



## Arnold (Oct 12, 2004)

stevivor welcome to IM!


----------



## Rene (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey are you taking any supplements? are you on a diet? how much are you doing?


----------



## stevivor (Oct 13, 2004)

I'm just taking whey powder on a low-med carb, hi protein diet. Five or six small meals a day..

As for how much I'm doing...I've been crunching numbers all day at work and damned if I can remember...so I'll get back to everyone on that.


----------



## idlehands (Oct 13, 2004)

hey, im new to the forum too, but welcome.  well if you have a fast metabolism you could probably stand to eat a bit more, and get more carbs in your diet.  i know carbs are "bad" nowadays, but ive heard that most people who want to put on mass stick to clean complex carbs.  breads, rice, pastas and such.  it doesnt sound like u have to worry about getting fat.  are you doing deadlifts, squats, cleans or any of that?  i heard those are good mass building excercises, so you may want to work those in.  oh yea, and doing a full body workout each session may not be helping either since blood is needing to be supplied to your whole body which, in turn, keeps your heart rate up, which could be burning muscle.  good luck though,  hopefully someone here can back me up on what im saying since i dont carry much weight around here..


----------

